# Suffolk County DA Investigator



## d02461

Anyone know anything about these positions? I know they are not Troopers nor State or local P.D. I was at a crime scene today and they responded. They said that due to the case laod in Suffolk they created these positions. Anybody have any insight. I was curious to see what these guys make $$$ wise.


----------



## Rock

They're civilian criminal investigators with low pay. Last I know starting pay was in the window of 28 to 30K. Some DA's offices have them, some don't. It's more of a superior court job but Suffolk also has them in the district courts as well. It's a GREAT job for the experience but it's not a career.


----------



## mpd61

Rock is 100% right. You'll see one every year to 18 months posted on the Mass CEO website. They start at $30K and don't ever get much higher.


----------



## Lost

Anyone have any insight on how hard these positions are to land?


----------



## Rock

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> Anyone have any insight on how hard these positions are to land?


They are usually posted in the paper but it always helps if you know someone at the DA'S office you want to work for. If you're interested I would go to the main office of that county and ask to speak to someone about investigator positions.


----------



## soxrock75

Are they even hiring right now?


----------

